# For any Nest indoor camera users- question



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Just helped my Mom install her cameras and I added myself as a family member "user" and was curious if I'm able
to not only speak via the app to a particular camera but also hear voices/sounds through it?
I know on her iphone she can speak and hear but on mine I can only speak but not hear. 
Is there a setting that I can change to enable the hearing part?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think @Austinite uses Nest cameras.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Great thanks. Can't find a good answer so was hoping someone here used them and knew if it was possible.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

What phone do you have? I have a Galaxy Note 9 so Android OS and I can hear and speak via my nest came. This has worked for me on all my previous Android devices as well fyi.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Yes. The cameras are 2 way. So you can hear and speak back and forth. There is a setting. See screen shot. The speak button is the microphone at the bottom of the selected camera screen. To speak, just click it and it will be highlighted indicating it will open the mic.


----------

